# What happens with a 9:59 +2?



## Carlis32 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey! A stackmat-timer will automatickly turn off after 10 minutes, right? Well, if you got 9.99 and a +2, Would you get DNF or 10.01?


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 8, 2014)

10:01. After 10 minutes, your time is taken from the stopwatch that was started at the beginning of your solve.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 8, 2014)

If you got 9.99+2 it would be 11.99....


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> If you got 9.99+2 it would be 11.99....



I think he means 9:59


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 9, 2014)

Depends on whether 10 minutes is the time limit.

I don't want to discourage asking questions (if someone is curious enough to make a thread, chances are other are wondering about the same thing), but a lot of these things are directly addressed in the Regulations, and can be found with a simple search. In particular:



> A1a1) The default time limit per solve is 10 minutes, though the organisation team may announce a higher or lower time limit.
> A1a5) A solve is considered to meet the time limit if and only if the final result, after any time penalties are applied, is less than the time limit. Exception: Multiple Blindfolded Solving (see Regulation H1b1).



So: if you stop the timer for at 9:59.99 and get a +2, then *by default* it is a DNF.
However, the organization team may allow a higher limit, and there's actually nothing right now to prevent the Delegate from raising the limit ("on the spot") above 10 minutes to allow the attempt to count.

(And of course, the situation for multi BLD is specified in H1b1. There are also some clarifying examples in the Guidelines.)



ChickenWrap said:


> 10:01. After 10 minutes, your time is taken from the stopwatch that was started at the beginning of your solve.


Only if a stopwatch was started at the beginning of the solve. That wouldn't make sense if the time limit wasn't over 10 minutes (in which case the Stackmat time is the original recorded time, and the penalty is added even if it goes over 10 minutes.).


----------



## Carlis32 (Mar 9, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I think he means 9:59


 Yeah, Thats what I ment


----------

